# Label Opinions



## hmlove1218 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm constantly making small tweaks to my labels and I usually run any changes by my testers for their opinions.  I usually use the majority opinion.  However, this time the majority opinion seem to go against my instincts for branding, so I'm asking here.  Which of the two labels looks a) most professional and b) has the most brand recognition?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 30, 2015)

Definitely the one on the right, but would bold the Rustic Silk Soaps. I love the colors, background and fonts, but would also Uppercase the "Handcrafted Artisan Soap", especially with all the other wording starting with uppercase


----------



## Muskette (Mar 30, 2015)

I prefer the bottom label with the fragrance name in the larger font, because the fragrance is what differentiates your soaps from one another. Both labels are beautiful though.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

I prefer the label with your company name in the larger fancy script for a few reasons.
1. I think having your company name large and in charge makes sense. 
2. Using the script font for the company name fits well with the rest of the label design. 
3. Placing the company name up top in the script font will also look more consistant...if you put the soap scent up top it is going to change from scent to scent and not look as nice (IMO).
4. Customer's are still going to be able to read the smaller soap scent with no problem and I think the placement is less awkward than if it were up high.

Either way I would definitely feel good about buying one of your soaps because your branding looks so pretty and professional.


----------



## Stacy (Mar 30, 2015)

I agree about the one on the right, and with cmzaha on the uppercase.

That design will also give you more room to play with names. Lavender Vanilla is fairly short but what if you want something like: 'Super Silky Orange Ginger Mango Cream'...  It might be a challenge to fit in the smaller font but the larger script would be a nightmare!


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the bottom one better, with your company's name being bigger; however I wish it was easier to read - bolder? Less scrolly?  The scent name looks great to me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the one on the bottom. I would capitalize the Handcrafted Artisan Soap though.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 30, 2015)

I'd go for the one on the right/bottom for the same reasons other folks mentioned. I would also capitalize the bottom portion since your label is very proper and ladylike.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the top one.  It is very clear what the scent is and what the name of the company is.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the top one, but flip the words around and keep the name on top, scent on bottom.

Keep fonts the same, but enlarge the name while on top. The names font on the first pic reads well. Lavender vanilla on bottom and smaller. The scroll pattern is beautiful, but doesn't catch the eye on marketing your name, so leave it for the scent and keep the type pattern you have for your name. 
I think the rest at the bottom  will catch the eye enough if you make some adjustments.
I don't sell, so I'm looking at it from a buyer's perspective and not a sellers.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 31, 2015)

I prefer the one with the company name larger and fancier.  I agree that it would be good to see it also with bold, or with the scent in a normal font as well.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 31, 2015)

I definitely think your brand should be larger that the fragrance labelling. There's something about the scroll font that doesn't quite pop, all I see is the smaller bold font when I look at it.


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Mar 31, 2015)

I am totally with cmzaha and LittleCrazyWolf but they are both lovely anyway.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 31, 2015)

Those are very pretty labels. If you are selling, your business name should always be the most prominent thing on the label. So for me, it's the second one.


----------



## cgpeanut (Mar 31, 2015)

Even though on the bottom, The Rustic Silk Soaps is bigger and in a script it is  visually over run because the Bold Scent labeling is drawing your eyes down to the bottom.  That is true in both Labels.  

My suggestion.  Bold and give your branding font a heavier outline weight and then bold it.

Look these over

http://www.dafont.com/marcelle.font?psize=l&text=Rustic+Silk+Soaps

http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=601&page=4&psize=l&text=Rustic+Silk+Soaps

Maybe
http://www.dafont.com/gabrielle.font?text=Rustic+Silk+Soaps&back=theme

http://www.dafont.com/chopin-script.font?text=Rustic+Silk+Soaps&psize=l&back=theme

*and my personal favorite would be*

http://www.dafont.com/coneria-script.font?text=Rustic+Silk+Soaps&psize=l&back=theme


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 31, 2015)

I would do "Lavender Vanilla" on top in larger print, but not the fancy print. The fancy print is a bit hard to read. I would do "Rustic Silk" underneath, in smaller script, in the fancy script.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone! Unfortunately, I can't really change the script font, because it's already on use in other areas of my branding. The fragrance name in the second/bottom/right label isn't actually bolded. I'll attach a picture (forgive the bad indoor lighting) of a lable on a soap to see if it shows any difference. It'll look like the first label though.

Perhaps if I lighten the color of the fragrance name it won't jump out so much? I really like the second label the more I think about it, but I'm afraid people will think all my soaps are the same scent..


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 1, 2015)

They won't think it is the same scent. If you look at the shampoo aisle, the brand name is the obvious part with the scent or type smaller.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 16, 2015)

How does this look?  I took some of the suggestions into account and edited a bit.  The "Rustic Silk Soaps" is actually bolded but when I zoomed in, the program didn't keep the same look.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 16, 2015)

Love it. You're branding is excellent imo!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks lionprincess!


----------



## cgpeanut (Apr 17, 2015)

what program did you design in.  

It looks much better.  If you still have a mind to tweak you might want to try this to balance the visual weight between the branding and individual soap name.

If you are using a program that lets you have a fill and and outline and your Script typing does not already have an outline you can add an outline in the same color as the fill.  (start with a .25  pt. stroke, experiment until it looks right.  This will make it appear more bold.  The other thing is you could try changing the opacity of the serif font that you are using for the individual soap name.  This might lighten the stroke of the second font and let the Script appear bolder.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

I think that is great for your brand and that soap.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 17, 2015)

cgpeanut said:


> what program did you design in.
> 
> It looks much better.  If you still have a mind to tweak you might want to try this to balance the visual weight between the branding and individual soap name.
> 
> If you are using a program that lets you have a fill and and outline and your Script typing does not already have an outline you can add an outline in the same color as the fill.  (start with a .25  pt. stroke, experiment until it looks right.  This will make it appear more bold.  The other thing is you could try changing the opacity of the serif font that you are using for the individual soap name.  This might lighten the stroke of the second font and let the Script appear bolder.



I use Microsoft Word lol. Not most high tech lable maker but it's what I know. I'll keep piddling.

Here's a picture of a new, new label on soap.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 17, 2015)

Well now I've done it....  I got to playing around on PicMonkey amking signs for my booth and found a font combination I like.  I had absolutely no intention of changing my fonts, but what do you think of this? lol


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 17, 2015)

I like it!! Your labels are very pretty!


----------



## kumudini (Apr 17, 2015)

Hope my comment doesn't come off as rude, I like the latest font of your brand but with the scent and the Artisan Soap I would go back to probably the one on honeysuckle soap. I think they gel better together. The background with the chipping blue paint is distracting to me in a not very nice way. May be I have a different sense of Rustic, but I would prefer old uneven wood without any paint or if you take the chipping out of the paint it would be a very pretty design. That's just my opinion.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 17, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> Hope my comment doesn't come off as rude, I like the latest font of your brand but with the scent and the Artisan Soap I would go back to probably the one on honeysuckle soap. I think they gel better together. The background with the chipping blue paint is distracting to me in a not very nice way. May be I have a different sense of Rustic, but I would prefer old uneven wood without any paint or if you take the chipping out of the paint it would be a very pretty design. That's just my opinion.



You think these fonts look better together?  I have to admit, looking at the two side by side, the one above looks slightly childish or girly to me.  Perhaps not quite my target market.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, they definitely look better, but frankly I liked the font on your honeysuckle soap the best. I chose otherwise because some were concerned about the readability of this font. For me it wasn't a problem.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 17, 2015)

That's kind of why I was looking to different fonts. I like the other better as well well think, but some mentioned the readability being a problem.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 17, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> That's kind of why I was looking to different fonts. I like the other better as well well think, but some mentioned the readability being a problem.



May be it is time to go to your testers with those two labels side by side, since I am guessing you are down to those two options. If so, you could just ask them to compare. Which one you pick only matters to your first time customers I believe as your repeat customers are only coming back for what's wrapped within.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 17, 2015)

Great idea   So far, they agree that the first font is the prettiest, but that the new suggestion is more reader friendly.


----------



## cgpeanut (Apr 29, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> You think these fonts look better together?  I have to admit, looking at the two side by side, the one above looks slightly childish or girly to me.  Perhaps not quite my target market.




I like the new font for the Rustic Silk Soap Brand and the Honeysuckle font for the name of the soap selection.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 29, 2015)

I like the new suggestion, it's much more readable.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 29, 2015)

I too love the new one.  Much easier to read and clearer.  Beautiful label.  I like the antique look of it.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks you guys. I've been working on swapping my labels over to the new font


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 31, 2015)

Bumping this as I'm not quite happy with the look of the new label yet. What do you think of these suggestions? I apologize for the bad pic. My phone and my kitchen light don't seem to agree at the moment.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2015)

I like the top left best. Both fonts go together well and look nice and suit the theme. Bottom left the bold looks too bold and a bit blurry, I don't like the font of the soap scent in the bottom two, it's too blocky and doesn't fit with the curvy rustic silk font. Just my personal opinion though, not trying to be nasty or anything!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm with The 'Nista on this one - top left is best.


----------



## ngian (Jun 1, 2015)

Me 2, I agree with ^


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 1, 2015)

Script fonts can be really hard to read.  I also like the top left.  Easy to read and the fonts do not seem to clash.


----------



## Susie (Jun 1, 2015)

I like the font on the "Rustic Silk Soaps" part on the top left best, but the "Cedarwood and Citrus" part of the bottom right best.  If you could carry the font of the "Cedarwood and Citrus" down to the rest of the label, that would be the best combo of all. I dislike too many different fonts on one label.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 1, 2015)

Me three.....top left.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol, me too! Top left!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 1, 2015)

I like the top left as well.  Easier to read and it looks well put together.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 1, 2015)

I also like the top left best. I think the name of the scent should be bigger, b/c when I am buying stuff, I will immediately pick up and sniff anything that says it is one of my favorite scents - lavender, vanilla, sandalwood, dragon's blood, etc.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone! No I have to ask my family's favorite quiestion...why? Lol. What draws you to that particular label over the others?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 1, 2015)

I like that the name is distinct from the scent. It sort of reads "this is my name! This is important! Oh, and btw, this my the fragrance, and even though its small, I'm easy to read!" Lol, but really it is very easy to read. I like that the fragrance although small, is easy to read. And I like that your name is prominent. I also feel that the two fonts don't clash with one another. They compliment each other and make the label look professional.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, I like the top left!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 1, 2015)

Fourthing it! Top left.


----------



## angemarie (Jun 1, 2015)

Top left for me too...looks very nice


----------

